

New course: Rapid Prototyping with JavaScript and NodeJS - azat_co
http://www.startupmonthly.org/rapid-prototyping-with-javascript.html

======
julioc
Does anyone know any similar online course or article series?

~~~
azat_co
Here is a pretty good outline on jQuery from Marakana.com
<http://marakana.com/bookshelf/jquery_tutorial/index.html>

